# wife has depression no sex,found her looking at datingsites



## confused700 (Jan 8, 2012)

wife has depression and no sex drive.we have tried to talk about it,she says its her not me.i like sex!then a little while ago i caught her on a datingsite,chatting to some guy!i confronted her about the content,she said it was enterment for her.she never said stuff to me like that before.she said she would stop but i don't think she has.ijoined a site found somebody that is interested in me ,but i love my wife but i also love this attention i am getting from this other person also.i beleive she is happerier when i am away.what does a confused person do??


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

She has a sex drive and is obviously seeking attention from other men.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Think about posting over in the infidelity section
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toadie (Dec 9, 2011)

Divorce her. This behavior is unacceptable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

confused700 said:


> .ijoined a site found somebody that is interested in me ,but i love my wife but i also love this attention i am getting from this other person also.i beleive she is happerier when i am away.what does a confused person do??


You are having an EA (emotional affair). She is trying to find someone as well to have an EA as well. If you want to save your marriage then the two of you need to stop what you are doing and get yourselves into counseling.


----------

